#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  onu fiberhome resetada, sem acesso a login admin

## PhEN

a onu an5506-02-b estava funcionando e foi resetada pra teste, porem agora ela não acessa o usuário admin somente o user.
já tentei um configuração por ip no navegador 
http://192.168.1.1/management/account_admin.asp
só que pede para tentar novamente mais tarde.
O dhcp tbm mostra como desativado.

Alguém já passou por algo parecido?

----------


## edsong

Vai no UNM na onu > botão direito > service configuration > menu lateral esquerdo em “common config” > web administrator config > lá tem todos os usuários com as respectivas senhas e você pode alterá-las se assim quiser

----------

